# Midget Pint Beaver Jar without the Beaver



## deenodean (Jun 19, 2013)

Well it is Happy Anniversary to me...I won this on ebay at a fraction of RB value ( Rb # 10 - 423 ) . It arrived in the mail on my anniversary, what are the odds of that???  It is a midget I P T Beaver jar , ground top , without the Beaver. There is a very very very slight embossing of small parts of the Beaver, the mold at the time of production must have been pretty much spent. It also has a pinch of amethyst but wrong closure. Anyone out there with the correct closure willing to part with one for an anniversary gift ??  lol ..
 I also dug a 20 oz un- embossed product nothing jar , it has an applied top and also a hint of amethyst. Bottom embossed with a 100 and a diamond , indicating the Diamond Glass Co. circa 1890-1903, somewhere in Ontario. I like the square shape and bottom. I almost tossed it but decided to take it and clean it up. It had a badly rusted cover but I thru that out. Thanks for looking. 
 I am beginning to despise Photobucket..here we go again !! UGH !!!


----------



## zecritr (Jun 19, 2013)

nice jars and happy anniversary


----------



## deenodean (Jun 19, 2013)

Got it on the 5th try..[]


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

As a former jar collector I realize the rarity of the BEAVER jar. Congratulations on the jar and the anniversary.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys for the comments. 
 A Beaver facing 'right' quart are common up here but demand $50.00+ , pints are scarcer and r highly sought after. 
 The Beaver facing 'left'  is on everyone's bucket list... hard to come by.
 The standing Beaver is the holy grail, only 1 out there that I have heard off... ( and I don't have it ) . []


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice jar! I have one left over from my jar collecting days, the lid is unmarked and I believe is original to the jar. What does the original glass insert look like? I will try to get some pics of it tomorrow it is in my antique booth right now.


----------

